# Rough Trip



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I went to a farm auction near Regent ND last month. The trip home was so scary that I am now just able to talk about it and share it with everyone else. The trip up went really good. It all started while at the auction. I wanted to buy this Case tractor buy decided it was going higher than I wanted it to. Well I ended up buying a different make of tractor. I think that is when things changed to the worse. I ended up buying the tractor on the left.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0013_IMG.jpg>

I got everthing I bought loaded and was ready to begin my journey home. It started out fine till I got to the hiway, that is when trouble started. I just turned on the hiway when this cowboy on his horse tried to laso the tractor of the trailer as I went by.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0018_IMG.jpg>

Well it turned out he was waving at me instead of trying to laso me, or maybe he was trying to warn me as to what was ahead????. I almost run into the ditch as this farmer and his family loomed in front of me. I really thought I was in trouble.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0023_IMG.jpg>

I knew I had to be careful. Pa worried me with that smile while holding that pitch fork. 

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0027_IMG_2.jpg>

Ma she was one of a kind, very beautiful in her own way.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0026_IMG.jpg>

with that bucket of flowers I didn't know if she wanted my trailer for a bench or the tires for flower pots.

Junior worried me, I didn't know if he was more into sports or if he thought my pickup and trailer would be a nice toy. 

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0028_IMG.jpg>

I knew I would have to act quickly if I wanted to get away with my load.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0029_IMG.jpg>

Ma and Pa started arguing between then selves while junior was licking his sucker.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0025_IMG.jpg>

I knew this would be my only chance to get away. I fired up the Chevy and put the 8.1 engine and the Allison trany to the test. It was the break I needed because the rest of the trip home went with out anymore problems. I do know that from now on I will have to be more carefull which roads I take when traveling in North Dakota. I always heard there were some big people in North Dakota and they were right.     
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That was close caseman glad you got away OK hate to think you would have lost your truck and trailer and your newly bought tractor to the likes of those giants. Are you sure they didn't follow you home:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the great story and pictures caseman! The amount of detail in the horse and cowboy is especially amazing. Must have taken a lot of time for someone to build those not to mention artistic and mechanical ability. 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great story Caseman! Keepem' comin'!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice road trip Caseman, loved the pictures...


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nicely done buddy!! Great story and nice pics!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply's. Jody I'm not sure if they followed me home or not. I do have this feeling like someone is looking over my shoulder. Could it be them!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: Well done Caseman!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Thanks for the reply's. Jody I'm not sure if they followed me home or not. I do have this feeling like someone is looking over my shoulder. Could it be them!!!           *


You had better watch it that kid looks like he wanted some new toys.mg:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm nominating you for Poet Laureate, official sage and soothsayer of tractorforum.com That was a great storry and photos went with it so well. A BIG thank you for brightening up my day.:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I'm nominating you for Poet Laureate, official sage and soothsayer of tractorforum.com That was a great storry and photos went with it so well. A BIG thank you for brightening up my day.:thumbsup: *



Thanks
Tom


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

great story and pictures caseman u better hope those 3 ddnt follow you home they look like thy could eat tractors lollol :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb isnt north dakota land of the giants or did i get tht wrong ?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *great story and pictures caseman u better hope those 3 ddnt follow you home they look like thy could eat tractors lollol :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb isnt north dakota land of the giants or did i get tht wrong ? *


bigallis,
As a kid I remember a show called "Land of the Gaints" Yoouu donn''ttt suppossse thhhat wwass fillmmeddd iiin Nooorrth Daaakkkota do youuu. Noww you have mmeee woorried>>>...
caassemaann-----ddddddeeeeee


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

dont look out your windows an look over your shouler case man better watch out they might be standin out side peekin in yer windows watchin ya lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *dont look out your windows an look over your shouler case man better watch out they might be standin out side peekin in yer windows watchin ya lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb *


hey BA,
I don't think I have to worry about them gaints anymore. The way the winds been blowing they either are back home or the wind has blown them into northern Iowa by now. So I have finally opened my shades to let the sunlight in. Things seem brighter now.    hmmmmm  :lmao: :tractorsm :tractorsm 
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

LOLL LOLL LOLL LOLL LOLL caseman:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------

